# Got called a creep today



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

So I was waiting for my class to start in about 15 minutes today at the nearby lounge, just playing my PSP by myself. It was rush hour time at college so everyone was going to their classes and some others were seated in the circle shaped lounge area around me. This one couple I overheard talking about me. The guy was betting his girl to talk to me and she was afraid, saying she was creeped out and scared. I didn't even make eye contact with them yet minding my own business makes me a creep? It's only the first week of school but this is going to be a long semester, *sigh*.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry man,people are just rude


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Try not to let it effect you too much. The guy was being an *** and probably trying to show off for his girlfriend. I was walking in a store and this guy walking with his girlfriend said something to/about me. 

I stared straight at him and watched him as he walked by and the punk just looked down and kept on walking.

There are idiots out there that seek out seemingly quiet or shy people that are just minding their own business to mess with. Those people are douche bags.

Keep your head up and stay strong.

I'm just trying my hardest to even get where you are right now- just going to college at all seems an almost impossible task.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel your pain. Creep is certainly a label that sticks for a long time... especially if it's from someone of the opposite sex.

Personally, I think this whole "creep" stigma is an enormous problem. The people who say it in school very often don't understand what they're saying, and have never actually met someone they fear. It stigmatizes and belittles serious issues and the REAL villains of the world out there like rapists. I'd go as far as saying it's up there with racial abuse in terms of how damaging and discriminatory it is, and much more should be done to prevent it from being an "acceptable" insult as it's highly character and reputation damaging. They're pathetic, man. You should feel no shame, because their perspective is too limited and cowardly to know what they're talking about. Don't make the mistake I made, and let the feelings of the label manifest inside you.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

_Add the feast of her fears to your flesh harvest._

Back to seriousness: I sympathize; people in groups lose all sense of empathy. I really hate the "creep" designation that gets tossed around. It's like anyone who doesn't fit the small mold must automatically be abnormal. Blah.

Darktower has it right: The only thing you can do (besides the flesh harvest), is keep on keeping on. Can't change people's idiocy.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about that. That guy sounds like a dick. And that girl sounds ignorant. Try not to worry about it... I know it's hard but just think they're not too bright. Yadadimean?


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

Do such people still exist?? such spineless cowards they are.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had something similar happen to me before. It indicates insecurity on the part of the aggressor(s). I mean, I'm already alone, do you really need to inflict more misery on me to make yourselves feel better? Can't you at least ****ing wait until I'm out of earshot?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol. Next time someone calls you a creep you should go 'ssssss.... *BOOM B*****


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

That's childish and rude! Everybody always has to pick on the quiet ones minding their own business. I'm sorry you had to deal with people like that. Don't let it get to you, they're the problem here. You were minding your own business, not hurting anyone and these people felt the need to target you. Thats bad and they should feel bad. A similar situation has happened to me before so this kinda hits home for me lol. But really this sounds like some childish high school crap. You'd think they'd grow up by now


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Definitely agree with what everyone else has already said, especially Boas. That douchebag talking about you to his girl indicates a vile, deep-seated insecurity he possesses and he chooses to put other more "vulnerable" people down (because you were sitting alone, playing PSP, maybe you look "different," who gives a ****,) to make his dick not seem as tiny. People like that are dumb ****s but you must always take the high road. The guy obviously has some issues with himself - you are on a social anxiety support network so maybe you have some issues too, but while you are choosing to not harm other people and are taking the proper measures to feel better (reaching out,) he has literally going out of his way to *make other people feel bad*. That's a sick puppy and it may be how he was raised.

When people act like that, try not to get mad - know that they have some problems, and although this DOES NOT excuse their behavior, it does help you to understand that it's not you, it's THEM. Then, after imagining them tripping and falling or accidently farting in front of hot girls and having a nice benign laugh, move on with a S.M.I.L.E. 

xoxo


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to admit that the post above ^ from SunshineRayy made me smile. 

:high5

Testify sister!


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Disgusting human beings are disgusting. I hope they break up and both develop SA.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StarDude said:


> So I was waiting for my class to start in about 15 minutes today at the nearby lounge, just playing my PSP by myself. It was rush hour time at college so everyone was going to their classes and some others were seated in the circle shaped lounge area around me. This one couple I overheard talking about me. The guy was betting his girl to talk to me and she was afraid, saying she was creeped out and scared. I didn't even make eye contact with them yet minding my own business makes me a creep? It's only the first week of school but this is going to be a long semester, *sigh*.


Is that what she said, word for word? If so, she didnt call you a creep, she said she felt creeped out and scared...which is how I'd feel, if someone I was with told me to go talk to a stranger.

How she feels is her problem, don't blame yourself for it. Forget her...she's background.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

If you don't have 1,000,000,000 friends humping you all the time, you're a creep


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)

What were you playing on your PSP?

I get called a creep all the time. Even when i don't say anything.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Gordom said:


> I have to admit that the post above ^ from SunshineRayy made me smile.
> 
> :high5
> 
> Testify sister!


LOL!  No ****-talking tiny-dicked crap stain is gonna tarnish my witness!

:mum


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

HumbleTears said:


> Disgusting human beings are disgusting. I hope they break up and both develop SA.


P.S.- LOLOLOLOL @ this, too.

hahahahaha.


----------



## 16 Bit (Jan 26, 2013)

If anyone deserves SA it's them but unfortunately we live in a world that randomly judges others based on nothing. It's why a lot of us have SA and it's why this forum exists.


----------



## paintgirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely trying to be funny. Don't mind them! I get called anti-social and weird all the time but I try not to let other people affect me too much.


----------



## SchizoLoner (Aug 21, 2013)

Playing video games, reading a book(in public), dressing in dark colours and being the silent/strong/stoic type can get you easily labelled as a creep.


----------



## Kesly98 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is college really like that? That would suck. I get picked on everyday at school. Hopefully college is better.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

She didn't directly call you a creep.

My thought was that she was thinking, "I don't know this guy...he could be a stalker, a psychopath, or anything, really."

In that context, she wasn't really insulting you. She was just trying to protect herself. Women have a lot more to fear than men, most of the time, because they are targets.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

To women, any less than 6/10 guy = creep.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

What kind of clothes do you wear? Are you like emp/goth? Most girls think dudes who dress in all black and stuff are creeps. Also if you are below average looking you will get labeled a creep by some chicks.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Kesly98 said:


> Is college really like that? That would suck. I get picked on everyday at school. Hopefully college is better.


Instances like that are pretty rare. In college it's very unlikely someone will keep going after you.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Agreed with InfiniteBlaze. College is MUCH, MUCH better. I loved it 

Not all women think men who are "below a 6 out of 10" are creepy. It's hard to quantify someone like that firstly, and even if someone isn't "empirically" attractive (however _that _would be judged, given how everyone has varying tastes,) their personality could potentially make them very desirable. Besides, even if someone, to put it bluntly, looks like they got beaten with the ugly stick, it doesn't mean they're AUTOMATICALLY "creepy".

No, "creepy" to me doesn't really have to do with how someone dresses or if they are by themselves a lot; for ME, it's mostly older, OLDER men who leer at younger girls or say inappropriate things to see what they can get away with. Yuck *shivers*. This is probably because I have to deal with this alot where I work (at the STRIP CLUUBBB! just kidding.)

But everyone's got their own definition I suppose! Either way, OP you are not a creep or "weird."

xoxo


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

SunshineRayy said:


> Agreed with InfiniteBlaze. College is MUCH, MUCH better. I loved it
> 
> Not all women think men who are "below a 6 out of 10" are creepy. It's hard to quantify someone like that firstly, and even if someone isn't "empirically" attractive (however _that _would be judged, given how everyone has varying tastes,) their personality could potentially make them very desirable. Besides, even if someone, to put it bluntly, looks like they got beaten with the ugly stick, it doesn't mean they're AUTOMATICALLY "creepy".
> 
> ...


I appreciate what you're saying, but I wouldn't be so afraid of talking to girls had the generalization been false. It's true to some extent. I've had plenty of instances where I was labeled a "creep" just because I was by myself and wasn't "OH SEWWW POPULAR!!!" like they were.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

BigBlueMoon, I'm sorry to hear that it is difficult for you, but trust me it'll get better! You're only 17. I think a lot of people grow into themselves/get more confident around 18/19/20, when you kind of begin to transition from the "awkward teenager" into "debt-free young adult." I got picked on for being "ugly" all the time in high school (even though I wasn't, just wasn't - like you said - "SEWW POPULAR!") but when I went to college, it was like my ugly past never even existed and I got a clean slate. 

I'm confused though - at first you say people consider you "creepy" because you're apparently not high on the "looks scale," but then you say it's because you are by yourself. Which is it? Or am I just reading what you're saying wrong? 

PS - once you get out of high school, looks don't matter as much anymore, especially NOT like they do in HS.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like it's just boring people trying to entertain themselves and make their lives less dull. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

AlwaysPissedOffCrew said:


> What were you playing on your PSP?
> 
> I get called a creep all the time. Even when i don't say anything.


Just some Soul Sacrifice (I have a Vita).


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

BigBlueMoon said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, but I wouldn't be so afraid of talking to girls had the generalization been false. It's true to some extent. I've had plenty of instances where I was labeled a "creep" just because I was by myself and wasn't "OH SEWWW POPULAR!!!" like they were.


I remember my first semester in college some girls asked me something about the quality of the food in the cafe. After getting my food I was eating by myself and overhead them giggling, saying things like "Wow, is he really eating by himself?", and "he isn't even on his phone!". And now even 3 years later in college I still have to deal with people with a high school level of maturity. Wish I was homeschooled...:no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

StarDude said:


> I remember my first semester in college some girls asked me something about the quality of the food in the cafe. After getting my food I was eating by myself and overhead them giggling, saying things like "Wow, is he really eating by himself?", and "he isn't even on his phone!". And now even 3 years later in college I still have to deal with people with a high school level of maturity. Wish I was homeschooled...:no


This is why I do online classes instead of going down to the college. The high school mentality is terrible. It would be one thing if I were in graduate school, but I would still be surrounded by 18-21 year olds, and those are the worst years for maturity.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

StarDude said:


> I remember my first semester in college some girls asked me something about the quality of the food in the cafe. After getting my food I was eating by myself and overhead them giggling, saying things like "Wow, is he really eating by himself?", and "he isn't even on his phone!". And now even 3 years later in college I still have to deal with people with a high school level of maturity. Wish I was homeschooled...:no


God damn, what kind of college do you go to? You're right, that's high school level ****.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

SunshineRayy said:


> BigBlueMoon, I'm sorry to hear that it is difficult for you, but trust me it'll get better! You're only 17. I think a lot of people grow into themselves/get more confident around 18/19/20, when you kind of begin to transition from the "awkward teenager" into "debt-free young adult." I got picked on for being "ugly" all the time in high school (even though I wasn't, just wasn't - like you said - "SEWW POPULAR!") but when I went to college, it was like my ugly past never even existed and I got a clean slate.
> 
> I'm confused though - at first you say people consider you "creepy" because you're apparently not high on the "looks scale," but then you say it's because you are by yourself. Which is it? Or am I just reading what you're saying wrong?
> 
> PS - once you get out of high school, looks don't matter as much anymore, especially NOT like they do in HS.


I am in college actually. I have a late birthday... -_-


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> God damn, what kind of college do you go to? You're right, that's high school level ****.


It's a County College so that's probably why. Super ghetto and loud people everywhere. I can't wait to get out and go to a full year university where people who aren't serious about getting an education are weeded out.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

StarDude said:


> I remember my first semester in college some girls asked me something about the quality of the food in the cafe. After getting my food I was eating by myself and overhead them giggling, saying things like "Wow, is he really eating by himself?", and "he isn't even on his phone!". And now even 3 years later in college I still have to deal with people with a high school level of maturity. Wish I was homeschooled...:no


Wow. Can't say I've ever seen that happen where I am. D: Just goes to show that people really don't change after high school at the end of the day. :stu


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

StarDude said:


> It's a County College so that's probably why. Super ghetto and loud people everywhere. I can't wait to get out and go to a full year university where people who aren't serious about getting an education are weeded out.


That explains a lot. You should definitely try to go to a university that's somewhat tough to get into. The better the school, the lower the chance of getting harassed or bullied. My university isn't an Ivy league but the average HS student doesn't have a chance.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

afff said:


> What kind of clothes do you wear? Are you like emp/goth? Most girls think dudes who dress in all black and stuff are creeps. Also if you are below average looking you will get labeled a creep by some chicks.


I'm not goth at all. I was wearing a polo, some beige/tan khakis and sneakers. Just regular attire, nothing extraordinary. Now you see why I fear even making eye contact with people. If I were invisible life would be a lot easier.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh brother is what I would tell them. I mean come on if like you were a _real/true_ serial killer :roll



16 Bit said:


> If anyone deserves SA it's them but *unfortunately we live in a world that randomly judges others based on nothing.* It's why a lot of us have SA and it's why this forum exists.


I think having a little anxiety is good to not have anything to do with them..imo


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> God damn, what kind of college do you go to? You're right, that's high school level ****.


Once again, agreed. This was NOT my college experience, at all.

Sorry you guys had to put up with more bull****.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

BigBlueMoon said:


> I am in college actually. I have a late birthday... -_-


I have a really early birthday, so all throughout school I was older than everyone else.

Pretty sweet to be the oldest kid in class.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

There are just too many really pointless and very insecure human beings that we have to deal with on a daily basis. I'm sorry for what you have experienced and I hope you don't ever bump into this complete prick gain. If you do... Just tell him that he is a delusional retard that doesn't eve have a spine. Bet he wouldn't even have messed with you if it were just the both if you.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

and thats the reason i decided to not go to college!!! i know the feeling! hate when people call other names


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

SunshineRayy said:


> Once again, agreed. This was NOT my college experience, at all.
> 
> Sorry you guys had to put up with more bull****.


I have to agree with Sunshine here. Most people in university are mature and well mannered.

I really sorry for you OP. As a victim of bullying I know what this is like. Don't buy into their bull****. Heep your head up high, know that it is there flaw and there insecurity and nothing to do with you.

Its there dark and broken personality that targets people to boost them-self because they are considerably lacking on the inside.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

^^^^+10000


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

People can be cocky. Some tend to feel a sense of superiority developed from that trait and basically show off what they have. I will admit, I feel superiority myself but only to those that I know are utter scumbags (like some dumb jackasses from 3rd period.)


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you.

I would've laughed it off but being called that can hurt.

Some people might think you're creepy, others will think you're cool. Life is weird in that manner.

Accept that it happened, and you'll be better prepared for situations like this. 

So what if they think you're a creep? Their opinions don't mean anything because they don't know the real you, they judged you with the little information that was available to them. I think it's petty of them to do that and judge you. What does that tell you about them?

It'll get better.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

What would be the better approach?

1) Try to show them you are normal, but they might think you are trying too hard and make fun of you more.

2) Say the heck with it and play into it. Act scary.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

NoHobbies said:


> Say the heck with it and play into it. Act scary.


I agree with this, you should intimidate and frighten her as much as possible.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

apx24 said:


> I agree with this, you should intimidate and frighten her as much as possible.


I like this idea. She deserves it.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I like this idea. She deserves it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. Part of me wants to creep people out even more when they make those accusatory claims about me...just so I can show them what it's really like to deal with a creeper.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

BigBlueMoon said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. Part of me wants to creep people out even more when they make those accusatory claims about me...just so I can show them what it's really like to deal with a creeper.


Yeah there are a lot of people who seem to not know what being creepy actually is. They basically use it on anyone they dislike or deem to be unattractive.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah there are a lot of people who seem to not know what being creepy actually is. They basically use it on anyone they dislike or deem to be unattractive.


I know. It's ridiculous. Can definitely say that I've experienced it. I don't know if you know about my story, but I posted it in another thread a long time ago. It's probably the dumbest experience I recall being called that.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

BigBlueMoon said:


> I know. It's ridiculous. Can definitely say that I've experienced it. I don't know if you know about my story, but I posted it in another thread a long time ago. It's probably the dumbest experience I recall being called that.


I've posted my worst experience numerous times on this forum but a short summary of it is that basically my desk was set up by the teacher to face this girl I had a crush on and she shouted "what is wrong with you" in front of 29 other students and called me a creep to her friends.

I also heard that this girl I had as a lab partner in physics called me a creep, and I didn't even do anything to her.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I've posted my worst experience numerous times on this forum but a short summary of it is that basically my desk was set up by the teacher to face this girl I had a crush on and she shouted "what is wrong with you" in front of 29 other students and called me a creep to her friends.
> 
> I also heard that this girl I had as a lab partner in physics called me a creep, and I didn't even do anything to her.


So basically what happened to me;

Every year around Halloween, my high school had a pumpkin-carving contest and they would place the entries on a long table in the school cafeteria. My school's cafeteria is surrounded by glass windows, so anybody walking by can see inside.

So after school, I was waiting outside the exit that was right next to the cafeteria. I usually waited there after school for my friend because I always walked home with her after school. While I waited for her, I decided to peer through the window and look at all the pumpkins that were displayed on the table.

My friend comes out laughing. I asked her what the matter is and she then told me that a bunch of girls had seen me looking at the pumpkins called me a weirdo and were like "Who's the creepy guy looking through the window?" I guess they were too dumb to notice that I was wearing beige pants (my school had a uniform policy) and was indeed a student at the school.

So apparently, I am a creep. Because I wanted to look at pumpkins.

****ing stupid ****...

EDIT: This was last year, by the way.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

BigBlueMoon said:


> So basically what happened to me;
> 
> Every year around Halloween, my high school had a pumpkin-carving contest and they would place the entries on a long table in the school cafeteria. My school's cafeteria is surrounded by glass windows, so anybody walking by can see inside.
> 
> ...


lol, yeah those girls were stupid. They're not worth your time.


----------



## 0180917 (Jun 2, 2013)

That pretty much sums up my life in high school. Every day it was the same: jerks verbally bullying me and making fun of me because I was always so quiet and always stood in the corner and did classic SA things. The word that I came to be associated with was "sketchy." Apparently I was that creepy serial killer guy who murdered children and suddenly showed up behind people. Aside from my few close friends and teachers, I don't really remember hearing my name spoken aloud without the word "sketchy" before it. 

Now, luckily I'm at a university with 40,000 undergraduates, so nobody really gives a sh*t about people they don't know. Not that this is helping me cope with my SA in any way, however...in fact my anxiety is probably 200% worse since I got here.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man. Girls can be absolutely cruel to guys they don't find attractive.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Putin said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Girls can be absolutely cruel to guys they don't find attractive.


I already love you. You're already filling the void that TPower left when he got banned. :yes


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

Saying "creeped out and scared" isn't calling you a creep. You don't know what they were talking about before you over heard that part. Also even if she called you directly a creep, the term is used so loosely now it almost has no meaning.


----------



## calirook (Sep 28, 2013)

Something similar to this happened to me at a bar once. All i did was walk right up to the woman (whom was too old to be at that particular bar in the first place) and I told her to her face that I didn't think the person she was talking about heard her. She talked to my friend and I for a minute then she said she had to go downstairs. I bet she was scared ****less that I approached her after she said rude things haha. That made my whole day.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

HumbleTears said:


> Disgusting human beings are disgusting. I hope they break up and both develop SA.


Severe too


----------



## OreoBliss (Jan 11, 2013)

Umm, wow. What rude people. ):
Please don't give another thought to what they've said, keep doing your own thing. I remember in my junior year, it was my first year in a major university (transferred). One thing that kept me at ease was playing on my DS. But danggg, I got such weird looks >_< BUT PFFF WHO CARES


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

BigBlueMoon said:


> I already love you. You're already filling the void that TPower left when he got banned. :yes


TPower - the forum user, the man, the legend :'-)

I actually miss his posts too in a way.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

That sucks. There are pricks like that at my college too. Probably because it's a cheap community college that any idiot could get into. For example, I don't know what prompted this, but some random guy targeted me and called me a "tryhard" while I was walking down the hall. It's silly, but now I'm very insecure about my looks. However, most of the people here have been really nice and respectful. A few people I knew from high school have even gone out of their way to come and say hi to me. Regardless, it's the ridiculous, hurtful comments that still stand out to me.

I don't mind getting called anti-social or a loner though, because, hey, it's pretty much true, lol


----------



## Jonsie (Sep 29, 2013)

calirook said:


> Something similar to this happened to me at a bar once. All i did was walk right up to the woman (whom was too old to be at that particular bar in the first place) and I told her to her face that I didn't think the person she was talking about heard her. She talked to my friend and I for a minute then she said she had to go downstairs. I bet she was scared ****less that I approached her after she said rude things haha. That made my whole day.


Lol.:teeth In a way this is pretty admirable. It's kinda cool that u said something. Not many people would.


----------



## thesurvivorAB (Sep 25, 2013)

*their just idiots*

hey man dont let them get to you the dude is a idiot and he was bored so he was making fun of you if she called you a creep that does not meen your a creep who is she to you she meens nothing to you fuk her dont take it personal they where just bored im not even going to lie im in college and when me and my boys get bored sometimes we just start kng fun of people around us but dont take it hard chill out your in college these are supposed to be your best years


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Ask yourself why you do you want the approval of a stranger? 

Some people will like you some won't. Some will label you a creep. Some will say you're mysterious. Just be yourself.


----------



## burgerdistraction (Jul 30, 2013)

Man who gives a **** what they think, so what? Brush it off and take a toke. I met so many ****ty people who gave me the same **** and just tell them to ***** off.


----------



## krizz (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish nothing but the worst to cowards that like to put other people down for no reason. They have nothing interesting to talk about so they resort to putting others down to validate their meaningless existence.


----------

